

Anyone get this message when trying to access Facebook? - amrithk

Redirect Loop<p>Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.<p>The browser has stopped trying to retrieve the requested item. The site is redirecting the request in a way that will never complete.<p><pre><code>    * Have you disabled or blocked cookies required by this site?
    * NOTE: If accepting the site's cookies does not resolve the problem, it is likely a server configuration issue and not your computer.</code></pre>
======
aasarava
Funny, I just posted about that to my blog (www.returncontrol.com). In short,
the theory that I posted there is this: People who opted in to preview the new
facebook profile used to be redirected to new.facebook.com, but that domain is
now redirected back to www.facebook.com, which is trying to send you back to
new.facebook.com.... You get the picture.

~~~
amrithk
Ah. That makes sense.

~~~
aasarava
FYI, if you've just gotta get into Facebook immediately, m.facebook.com works
(mobile site). ;)

------
gaius
Bugs in Facebook are Hacker News now?

